# Me Again



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

I feel bad for posting another thread about my health. I am not well again and have just been in hospital for bit on and off. I've only been able to log in twice lately and haven't felt like posting. I don't want you to think I disappear on purpose. Hope you all are well see you all soon. :kiss:


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

I'm really sorry to hear that. Are you still in hospital now? It can't be much fun for you. I hope you get better soon. NHS ice-cream is nice though.


----------



## Chris (Jun 1, 2010)

Get well soon, and don't think about Clostridium difficile


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Lenfer, its not fun being sick. No reason to feel bad for posting either, we have an assortment of personal difficulties that come up from time to time here on talkclassical, so we do our best to gear towards 'supportive community' in those instances. We do have our internet limitations, but people should not be afraid to say what's up.


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Sorry to learn of your health problems. Hope you are steadily improving. Post when you can, if you are unable we will understand.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I hope you get to feeling better soon. There's always a seat at the table around here when you feel up to it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Welcome back. No need to be apologetic, your health is very important, it's the priority. Good to have you back L'enfer & thanks for coming back, it's great...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Welcome back! And I hope you get better soon so you can post more regularly.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you all very much I'm back home now so hopefully I can post again as normal.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Good! I hope you're feeling better. And from my experience, any day out of a hospital is a good day.


----------

